# ONR & Chrome



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Quick question for those who have used it -how does ONR leave chrome (and glass) - any streaking or smearing?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Leaves them fine...don't worry about it, as you are drying it off as you go...

:thumb:


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks - time to find the cheapest ONR ...


----------

